# vmware crashes kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 [SOLVED]

## totopo

hello I began having this problem with vmware, Windows begins booting but before the first window appears I receive the next error:

```

marco ~ # dmesg

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 9005 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 9030 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 9046 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

ra0: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8192 buckets, 65536 max)

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 9996 (vmware-vmx)

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1178752538.166:2): dev=eth0 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

bridge-eth0: enabled promiscuous mode

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

/dev/vmmon[10004]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

/dev/vmmon[10004]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 83

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

audit(1178752565.967:3): dev=eth0 prom=0 old_prom=256 auid=4294967295

bridge-eth0: disabled promiscuous mode

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10004 (vmware-vmx)

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1178752565.967:4): dev=eth0 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

bridge-eth0: enabled promiscuous mode

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

skb_over_panic: text:fa6f267a len:342 put:342 head:f5cec012 data:f5cec168 tail:f

5cec000 end:f5cec180 dev:<NULL>

------------[ cut here ]------------

Kernel BUG at c04a364b [verbose debug info unavailable]

invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in: ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_LOG xt_state iptable_filter nf_nat_irc nf_

nat_ftp iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_irc nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack_ipv4 n

f_conntrack nfnetlink ip_tables x_tables vmnet(PF) vmmon(PF) snd_seq_midi snd_pc

m_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_intel8x0 snd_ens1

371 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_all

oc rtc cpia_usb cpia compat_ioctl32 videodev v4l2_common v4l1_compat nvidia(P) r

t61 ac97_bus

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c04a364b>]    Tainted: PF     VLI

EFLAGS: 00213282   (2.6.20-gentoo-r7 #6)

EIP is at skb_over_panic+0x59/0x5d

eax: 00000073   ebx: f5cec012   ecx: 00000001   edx: 00203082

esi: 00000000   edi: 00000156   ebp: f5cec012   esp: f5a57f20

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process vmware-vmx (pid: 10004, ti=f5a56000 task=c1d2aa90 task.ti=f5a56000)

Stack: c062f6b1 fa6f267a 00000156 00000156 f5cec012 f5cec168 f5cec000 f5cec180

       c05f26dc f6e80080 f6576880 fa6f2683 ffffffff afce0000 fa6f25d2 f5b16540

       afce0000 00000156 fa6f1719 00000156 f5b16540 afce0000 fa6f16e2 c01557cd

Call Trace:

 [<fa6f267a>] VNetUserIfWrite+0xa8/0xe4 [vmnet]

 [<fa6f2683>] VNetUserIfWrite+0xb1/0xe4 [vmnet]

 [<fa6f25d2>] VNetUserIfWrite+0x0/0xe4 [vmnet]

 [<fa6f1719>] VNetFileOpWrite+0x37/0x40 [vmnet]

 [<fa6f16e2>] VNetFileOpWrite+0x0/0x40 [vmnet]

 [<c01557cd>] vfs_write+0x8a/0x136

 [<c015ee08>] vfs_ioctl+0x246/0x258

 [<c0155dc0>] sys_write+0x41/0x67

 [<c01029c4>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5d/0x81

 =======================

Code: 00 00 89 5c 24 14 8b 98 90 00 00 00 89 5c 24 10 89 54 24 0c 8b 40 60 89 44           24 08 89 4c 24 04 c7 04 24 b1 f6 62 c0 e8 0d 50 c7 ff <0f> 0b eb fe 55 57 56 53           83 ec 3c 89 44 24 20 89 d5 89 4c 24 1c

EIP: [<c04a364b>] skb_over_panic+0x59/0x5d SS:ESP 0068:f5a57f20

 <7>/dev/vmmon[10003]: host clock rate change request 83 -> 0

vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 56697 pages from vm driver f66be000

vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 4216 pages from vm driver f66be000

marco ~ #

```

```

marco ~ # uname -a

Linux marco 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 #6 SMP Sun May 6 19:21:58 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

marco ~ #   

```

Edit:

Compiling new kernel solves this issue:

```

mavila@marco ~ $ uname -a

Linux marco 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sat May 12 02:45:54 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

mavila@marco ~ $

```

Last edited by totopo on Sat May 12, 2007 1:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't like unanswerred posts but in this case you'll need to consult VMWare directly, since it's their closed-source project:

```
Tainted: PF     VLI
```

Sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *totopo wrote:*   

> hello I began having this problem with vmware, Windows begins booting but before the first window appears I receive the next error:
> 
> ```
> 
> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
> ...

 

Have you tried removing the floppy from the guest hardware config? Does it make any difference?

----------

## totopo

Hello, I did it but the kernel bug message still appears, today, I'll try a new kernel.

----------

## totopo

Hello as stated in the original message, I compiled a new kernel and this solved the issue to 2.6.20-gentoo-r8, thanks to all for your messages.

----------

